# Strictly 7 Isn't Finishing Your Guitar Because Jim is too Busy Getting Laid Online



## gunshow86de (Jun 26, 2014)

Watch @ 1:02


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jun 26, 2014)

Good God, what are the chances?


----------



## Tyler (Jun 26, 2014)

Im dying right now


----------



## OrsusMetal (Jun 26, 2014)

Holy shit.


----------



## Noxon (Jun 26, 2014)

Holy F_u_ck.  I like how even the audience kinda thinks he is sketchy.  Man, if they only knew...


----------



## Black Mamba (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## Jlang (Jun 26, 2014)

You won the internet today.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## ramses (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## watson503 (Jun 26, 2014)

Jim is really starting to look like the comic book guy from The Simpsons...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jun 26, 2014)

watson503 said:


> Jim is really starting to look like the comic book guy from The Simpsons...



Worst. Frets. Ever.


----------



## geofreesun (Jun 26, 2014)

good god! lolz


----------



## Jzbass25 (Jun 26, 2014)

He's certainly ....ed a bunch of people on the internet =P are people still waiting for money/guitars because that would be shitty.


----------



## asher (Jun 26, 2014)

Wait is that actually him?


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Jun 26, 2014)

Undoubtedly. He confirmed it on his personal FB page.


----------



## Winspear (Jun 26, 2014)

asher said:


> Wait is that actually him?


Yep he's commenting about it on his FB haha.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jun 26, 2014)

EtherealEntity said:


> Yep he's commenting about it on his FB haha.



Hilarious. Absolutely hilarious. Why would you bring attention to that sorta thing on a public social network?


----------



## musicaldeath (Jun 26, 2014)

Sitting here at 9:45pm working on work stuff and decided to come on in here and look for something funny. And I found. Thank you.


----------



## asher (Jun 26, 2014)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Hilarious. Absolutely hilarious. Why would you bring attention to that sorta thing on a public social network?



He's not the sharpest tool in the shop.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jun 26, 2014)

asher said:


> He's not the sharpest tool in the shop.



Apparently not.


----------



## crg123 (Jun 27, 2014)

omfg. This is hilarious.

Edit: Let the Meme's/ parodies begin! lol


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jun 27, 2014)

OH MY GAWD


----------



## Matt Crooks (Jun 27, 2014)

asher said:


> He's not the sharpest tool in the shop.



Well, at least one tool in his shop is actually being used.


----------



## stevexc (Jun 27, 2014)

So THAT'S where the deposits go... I guess it still counts even if you pay for it.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jun 27, 2014)

Matt Crooks said:


> Well, at least one tool in his shop is actually being used.




 That's perfect.


----------



## 7stg (Jun 27, 2014)

The lady at 3:54


----------



## Svava (Jun 27, 2014)

If any guitars arrive with odd white discolorations in the finish,

Do not
touch
the guitar


----------



## Xaios (Jun 27, 2014)

"Dear valued customer,

I filled the wormholes.

Yours truly,

Jim"


----------



## crg123 (Jun 27, 2014)

^^^^


----------



## flexkill (Jun 27, 2014)

Xaios said:


> "Dear valued customer,
> 
> I filled the wormholes.
> 
> ...



FIFY


----------



## Alfrer (Jun 27, 2014)

Svava said:


> If any guitars arrive with odd white discolorations in the finish,
> 
> Do not
> touch
> the guitar



Haha, made my day


----------



## Mendez (Jun 27, 2014)

Svava said:


> If any guitars arrive with odd white discolorations in the finish,
> 
> Do not
> touch
> the guitar



How do you think he achieves those 'burst' finishes?


----------



## Xaios (Jun 27, 2014)

I remember at one point Jim stated in a video that he'd no longer be offering matte white finishes. He claimed they were too difficult to get perfect. Maybe he just ran outta juice.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jun 27, 2014)

Svava said:


> If any guitars arrive with odd white discolorations in the finish,
> 
> Do not
> touch
> the guitar




yep most likely not lemon oil of the fret board,either baby oil or KY...


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jun 28, 2014)

Did someone ever explained him that fapping over p0rn videos is not actual sex?


----------



## poopyalligator (Jun 28, 2014)

Hahaha you all are some sick bastards. I love it, and you all are funny as hell.


----------



## Guitarmiester (Jun 28, 2014)

That explains why my guitar's volume knob was stuck in place.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jun 28, 2014)

Guitarmiester said:


> That explains why my guitar's volume knob was stuck in place.


----------



## Svava (Jun 28, 2014)

"... dissatisfied with my semi-hollow s7..."

"... noticed some wear in the wood around the 'f-hole'"

"... ... smells kind of funny..."


----------



## Danukenator (Jun 28, 2014)

OP is my hero! This is just to ....in' perfect man.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Jun 28, 2014)

No. No way. NO GADDAMN WAY


----------



## Nonservium (Jun 28, 2014)

I am dying here, that's too much lmfao


----------



## MJS (Jun 28, 2014)

I bet the poor girl that made that bad decision was relieved that he didn't blurt out her name.


----------



## Santuzzo (Jun 29, 2014)

hahahaa, this is hilarious


----------



## Watty (Jun 29, 2014)

WWWWWWHHHHHHHAAAAAAATTTTTTTT?!?!?!?!??

Actual LOL count = +1


----------



## Churchie777 (Jun 29, 2014)

This made my week! thank you for that


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jun 30, 2014)

I bet if you walked through his shop with a black light, the walls would glow bright.


----------



## Lance Thrustgood (Jun 30, 2014)

Now its "Strictly 7 Inches"...


----------



## Xaios (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## Vhyle (Jun 30, 2014)

Lance Thrustgood said:


> Now its "Strictly 7 Inches"...



/thread


----------



## Xaios (Jun 30, 2014)

Just realized that it only took two pages for us, even me, to go from "Jim isn't finishing guitars because he's getting online poon," to "Jim is fornicating his guitars." The mods are probably shaking their heads at us. I still find it funny, but I'll admit to feeling mildly ashamed now as well.


----------



## JamesM (Jul 1, 2014)

I mean, I don't condone the guy's business practices but he's allowed to have a social life and get laid.

That said, hilarious bit of video for those in the know.


----------



## asher (Jul 1, 2014)

Xaios said:


> Just realized that it only took two pages for us, even me, to go from "Jim isn't finishing guitars because he's getting online poon," to "Jim is fornicating his guitars." The mods are probably shaking their heads at us. I still find it funny, but I'll admit to feeling mildly ashamed now as well.



I'm surprised it took two pages.


----------



## Vhyle (Jul 1, 2014)

^


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jul 1, 2014)

YES.

This is win.


----------



## Corrosion (Jul 6, 2014)

Lance Thrustgood said:


> Now its "Strictly "under" 7 Inches"...



Fixed.


----------



## patata (Jul 9, 2014)

I still don't get why it is so funny.


----------



## AxeHappy (Jul 9, 2014)

Because Jim is a slimebag and the audience, whom has never heard of him before, instantly recognised it.


----------



## JaeSwift (Jul 29, 2014)

Don't know about any girls but he definitely screwed plenty of SS.org customers.


----------



## Overtone (Jul 29, 2014)

Corrosion said:


> Fixed.



Or Strictly 7 cm


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 29, 2014)

Overtone said:


> Or Strictly 7 cm



Are you trying to say the fret wire on one of his 7 strings is... well, you can see where I'm going with that.


----------



## eaeolian (Jul 30, 2014)

Yeah, well, that's about enough of that...


----------

